# Nice Buck - First Bow Kill



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

My secretary sent this to me. It is her brother with his first bow kill. It was taken in Columbiana County. I think she said it scored 167.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a very nice buck and a very nice photo as well. That buck has some great mass to those beams.


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

good mass and great character.....


----------



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

Why is he so unhappy looking? If I shot a buck like that I'd have a smile from ear to ear.


----------



## Matt Harrison (Oct 31, 2007)

are you going to shoulder mount or european mount ?


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

I hate to say it for all you rookies who kill a big buck their first season, ... I hope your not ruined. Just keep an open mind and don't set your standards on what people think, only on what you want in a deer. 

I've talked to many young hunters or those who have only a couple years under their belt, that get a great deer their first year or so. Not every year will they get bigger or as good. It is though, a great way to start deer hunting with such a nice deer and will certainly help keep your interest. Enjoy it even if it's only a basket 2 1/2 y.o.a., 8 point or spike. 

Good job for all those who get their first deer this season or their first buck!


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

Holee Sh_t that is a monster, nice kill, I imagine that you were hunting that deer specifically right? Did you have photos of him previous? What priducts did you have out? Congrats dude


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Very True about Getting a big one early as a young hunter. It might take you another 5 years or more to get another one as big or bigger. Depends on if you know ur stuff. But about the basket rack eights and 2 y.o.a deer. If you dont pass on them how u ever gonna get a chance at another big one? Especially if you are on private land. I can see different if you are hunting public. I think just drawing back on those bucks is just as good fulfillings as killin one, But is if the mack daddy walks by hes not gonna be so lucky, cause ill be drawin back and releasin! Good Luck out There!! ITS GO TIME. For the BIG boys. Gotta Love November!!


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

nice buck congrats on your first bow kill that ones goin to be a hard one to top


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats a great buck! Hunt n Fish is right. My buddies dad shot a real nice buck his first year out and since then, his outlook at hunting has changed. It took me 9 years to kill my first buck and it was only a 4 point. I shot a 140 class buck 2 years ago and that is my biggest to date. I have put many, many, many hours in the woods over the years and I am still thankful that I had the opportunity to kill such a big buck. I had an opportunity to kill another 140 class buck last year and missed. My confidence was too high and thought that it was going to be an easy kill, but shot under him. Talk about eating a nice piece of humble pie.


----------

